# Catfish Bait



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

Alright guys, I am looking for some more ideas on Catfish bait. Has ANYONE ever had luck on the artificial stuff (hog wild...etc) I normally use Chicken Liver or bait fish but it seems difficult in some spots to catch some small bait fish. I used steak peices in Lake Erie with alot of luck but I just want to try something new. Any ideas?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Use your imagination. They will eat anything. Some people post that they do great on chicken breast marinated in all kinds of different stuff like strawberry Jello or anise oil (stuff that give black licorice its smell and taste). 
Hotdogs can be good
I use shrimp, cut shad, live bluegill and Hillshire Farms smokie joes.
catch a buch of small fish when available and toss in your freezer whole for use later if you are allowed.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

try Rippin Lips catfish baits they have worked well on the Tuscarawas River !!!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

In the rapids on the cuyahoga river i catch small shad, and chubs before i go catfishing. a tiny hook and small piece of worm is all i use, in about 10 minutes, i can catch over a dozen shad any where from 3-6 inches, i use them for cut bait.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cut shad is all I use really. I will use skipjack and mooneye when i have it. Cut bluegill work well too as do suckers and chubs.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

A lot of different bait will work, but u gotta think that BIG CATS dont get big eating chicken liver and shrimp. BIG CATS get big by eating smaller fish.


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been on a streak lately catching large channel cats in multiple locations including a recent 15 lber which is the pic in my avatar. For big channels i use mainly giant 7-9 inch long chubs which i cut in half and leave the guts hanging out, or i use a big hunk of crappie or bass meat. Doing this i have been catching 10-15 lb channels as measured on a scale. I dont think you will consistantly catch large channels using chicken liver and I dont like how hard it is to keep the bait on the hook.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

shad...bluegill live or cut pieces and shrimp have always been my top 3 for nice cats :B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> try Rippin Lips catfish baits they have worked well on the Tuscarawas River !!!


There is a video on Youtube where a guy is catching blues on the Ohio with this bait, some sort of chicken liver mix without all the mess.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

I think your talking about rippinlips.net for that liver bait! They also have video on the use of their bait!


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

ya know, I might just give rippinlips.net a try. 

Jim


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fishinjim said:


> ya know, I might just give rippinlips.net a try.
> 
> Jim


Yeah i would give it a try it works well on the Tusc River !!!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

AkronCATS said:


> A lot of different bait will work, but u gotta think that BIG CATS dont get big eating chicken liver and shrimp. BIG CATS get big by eating smaller fish.


For me large shrimp have been the most consistent cat producer, and the average sizes are consistent too. I know that large shrimp is a little pricey, but so far for me it has been worth it. I haven't caught many 15lbrs, but I've had 4 eights, and 2 11lbrs all on shrimp over the last 3 weeks.l


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

AkronCATS said:


> A lot of different bait will work, but u gotta think that BIG CATS dont get big eating chicken liver and shrimp. BIG CATS get big by eating smaller fish.


This is the biggest falsehood I have ever read. Do you always eat what is best for you, or do you opt for what is convenient and tastey? Cats do the same thing. Shrimp scent like crawdads, which is a major source of forage for them, hence the reason it is such an effective bait. I have caught far more big cats on it than I have on cut bait. Though both can be effective.


----------

